# peerless XLS 12" w/ PR 12"



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Powered it w/ rears or x200.4
Overall I am very impressed with this set up. The low end is silly and by far blows away anything I've used before even with only about 300-350 watts on it. I was also quite impressed w/ how well it did with blending w/ the front stage, not quite as good as other subs like RSd or Alumapro , but it really wasn't bad at all. My one grudge with this setup is it was peaky around 35 hz and could sound almost phony w/ more modern songs that have a strong 45hz bass line. I think this has more to do w/ cabin gain then the sub woofer system and it could be fixed via an EQ.

Overall 1-10 rating
50hz-80z = 7
20hz-50hz= 8 (would be a 10 if the peakyness around 35hz is EQed, as low end extension was amazing)


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Have you tried playing with the tuning of the PR?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

well you had to have expected the peakiness. it's the same as with a ported box.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> well you had to have expected the peakiness. it's the same as with a ported box.


yea pretty much...just thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

npdang said:


> Have you tried playing with the tuning of the PR?


Nope, maybe I will down to road but I just took them out tonight as I go back home next sunday. So everything has to be crammed into my car and I didn't want to damage them so put them back in their boxes. We'll see, if I don't get rid of them before I get my PC comp up and running for testing speaker, Ill tune the PR to have a perfectly flat response. I actually played with it in my dorm room little earlier tonight of a 500 watt class T home based amp, and I didn't notice any peakness w/ test tones. So the peak around 35hz is due to cabin gain.


----------



## erickoh (Mar 6, 2006)

May I know the size of your enclosure? Also, isnt it usual to use a PR that is bigger than the active speaker?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

yes, from my understanding. With only one PR the same size you run into power compression which decrease your output by about 3db which offsets the 3db gain with doubling the cone area. Yet it doesnt effect how the woofer will roll off. I could be wrong here, but thats how I think it goes.

it was is 1.3 cu ft heavily braced. So with woofer displacement about 1.14 cu ft which is what tympany spec sheet showed was a pretty flat response


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I just installed my xls 12 sealed in about criticly damped 1.1 cubic feet sealed without a PR. I agree with how easy to is to blend and the overall SQ of the sub. I do not have any peakiness but its output is definatly less than my previous subs, which is expected with under half the power. (360 watts @ 4 ohms) I think Im getting some cone flexing or overdriving it on some songs due to lack of power. Great sounding sub though.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> I just installed my xls 12 sealed in about 1.1 cubic feet sealed without a PR. I agree with how easy to is to blend and the overall SQ of the sub. I do not have any peakiness but its output is definatly less than my previous subs, which is expected with under half the power. I think Im getting some cone flexing or overdriving it on some songs due to lack of power. Great sounding sub though.
> 
> how much power are you giving it?



only about 300 watts, wasnt the loudest set up thats for sure.

Only did a 113 on the meter lol


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

erickoh said:


> May I know the size of your enclosure? Also, isnt it usual to use a PR that is bigger than the active speaker?


What you want is 2x the active driver's volume displacement out of the PR. The XLS12-PR gives that. In general you don't lose anything by only using one, though there are some alignments that would be better with doubled up PR's, or larger PR's.


----------

